# Xmass time Ham video



## wittdog (Dec 13, 2007)

It's that time of year again...that's right Xmass ham time..picked my up today...an 18lb Fresh Ham..I'm going to cure it and smoke and serve it on Xmass......Pics and or video to come.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this going to be a Polish Ham?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 13, 2007)

What do you mean by Polish Ham?


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 13, 2007)

You being the cook, I didn't think it would be an Italian ham.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Be it Polish or Eyetalian I can't wait for the pics 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 13, 2007)

Witts Polish?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Witts Polish?



Is that the same as Yankee ?  

Make a video wittdog.  One video is worth a thousand pics.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 14, 2007)

He's almost Canadian.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 14, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> He's almost Canadian.


This from the Amish....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 14, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 15, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vDH5pDwBT0U"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vDH5pDwBT0U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>
Back on topic


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Barbara watched and said, "want to try that for Xmas"?. Say nope, ain't up to that yet. Smoken sounds like a real deal. 
Nice shades Mike


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 15, 2007)

Just in time for Christmas.  Looking good.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 15, 2007)

looks great Dave.....that injector's puttin some muscle on those boys


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 15, 2007)

So that's how they do it!! The boy was just getting warmed up!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Lookin' good Dog.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 16, 2007)

So, are the boys gonna leave Santa some boring old cookies, or a nice home-made ham sammie (with Weber's mustard, natch)?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 16, 2007)

doughemi said:
			
		

> So, are the boys gonna leave Santa some boring old cookies, or a nice home-made ham sammie (with Weber's mustard, natch)?


I'm thinking ham sammie webers...and a jack on the rocks.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh yea! That's what Santa likes around here. Gerat job on the ham. (MJ that is)


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 17, 2007)

wittdog all I want for chistmas is for you send me a plate of your ham for dinner. That all I want. witt looks like your off to a good start.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2007)

In part 2 the ham has been in the brine for 6 days. We are taking it out of the brine rinsing the brine and scrubbing the outside of the ham to rid it off the excess salt. Then we placed it back in the fridge on a rack to help with the drying process. We then placed the ham in a ham bag that has been soaking in white vinegar and a splash of liquid smoke. The ham is then placed in a smokehouse that has been preheated to 120* and will dry for 12 hrs. Once the outside of the ham is dry to the touch . We will smoke it for 8 hrs with some hickory wood and a touch of cherry for color and sweetness. I might also finish it with a touch of smokilicious smoking dust..maple flavored. Stay tuned.
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WXAM02Qa2x0"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WXAM02Qa2x0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2007)

The video is no longer available.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2007)

It had to get past the censors...it's should be ok now.  it was working.....I don't know..utube was running slow...jb must be uploading another Double Dam Production.  check back in a bit


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ham is looking nice!  What kind of smoker is that? Electric heat source?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2007)

Its the 20lb SS electric smokehouse from the sausagemaker.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is the ham at the 12hr mark, if you look close you can see a little bit of a golden color…I’m now going to smoke it for the next 8 hrs….more pics to come.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is the ham at 16 hrs in the smokehouse after 4 hrs of smoke (two pans of sawdust) We are starting to get some nice color. The smokehouse temp has been around 145* and the ham temp is 107*..I’m going for a fully cooked ham so it has a long way to go still.



I am still taking video and will put the pics in the video.


----------



## cleglue (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok here is the ham at 20hrs in the smoker..8hrs in the smoke…the smokehouse temp is 165* and the ham temp is 132*…I want in between 152*-155*…No updates for a while (no need to open the smokehouse)…and it’s time for me to get a little ink.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 21, 2007)

Great color Dave. Looking fine indeed!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

The ham finished up at 5am….total time in the smoke house 34 hrs…..then a few hour to bloom…I’ll be cutting into it in a few days.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I need a piece of that :!:  That has to be great tasting.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

In this step we are smoking the ham..we did a 3 cycle smoke..the first step which was 12 hrs was a drying cycle..smokehouse temp 120* for 12hrs..the second cycle was a smoking cycle…8hrs at 145* I used 4 wood pans the first three were all hickory..the last was a mix of hickory, cherry, and some smokinlicous maple smoking dust….after 8 hrs in the smoke it was time for the third cycle the cooking cycle pumped the temp up to 165* in the smokehouse and let the ham ride in there till the hams internal temp was 155* for a fully cooked ham….a few hours to bloom then a day or two in the fridge and it’s ready to cut and eat.  After 32hrs the ham was done in the smokehouse.
Merry Christmas.
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwrrNgwZWgM"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwrrNgwZWgM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

Nick you have everything you need...you going to do one for Easter


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job Dave!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick you have everything you need...you going to do one for Easter



Ya got me thinking! I'll be giving you a call a few weeks before Easter!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem...you just need to plan ahead...for the brine and for the day and a half smoke....I started it at 7pm...finished at around 5 am..a day and a half later...next time I think I'll start it at 9pm..for a 7am finish.


----------



## cleglue (Dec 22, 2007)

I may have to give you a call also.

That is a great looking ham!  Job well done.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2007)

I wanted to cut some up this morning for breakfast and take a few pics....the mrs said it was for xmass....sometimes I hate that women..... :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I wanted to cut some up this morning for breakfast and take a few pics....the mrs said it was for xmass....sometimes I hate that women..... :roll:



Shut up and eat your steak!


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I wanted to cut some up this morning for breakfast and take a few pics....the mrs said it was for xmass....sometimes I hate that women..... :roll:[/quote
> 
> Use a core cutter and grab a sample out of the bottom.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2007)

I had to check the ham for quality reasons……Maple and Brown Sugar Cured, Hickory smoked….Goodness…












I’m very happy with this ham. I’d be hard pressed to find one at a store around here this good.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dave that looks fantastic!
Awesome color!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 23, 2007)

I just knew you were going to "cave"    Nice ham!


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow dog. That looks super and well worth the effort.


----------



## cleglue (Dec 23, 2007)

I think...no I know I need to check for quality also...so send a large quantity down south.

BTW...it looks great...great color.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great dog!


----------

